# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath et ACCESS

## gerald_jcd

Bonjour,

J'ai developp un formulaire sur Infopath avec ACCESS, cela fonctionnait et je pouvais crer et retrouver toutes les informations saisies, en essayant d'amliorer le formulaire j'ai du faire une mauvaise manip et maintenant en insertion j'ai systematiquement le message:

"Infopath ne paut pas envoyer les donnes du formulaire car le modele de formulaire ne le prend pas en charge": ::cry::  

pouvez vous m'indiquer d'o provient ce message et ce que je peux faire pour le corriger

Merci d'avance

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Si tu nous en disait un peu plus? Quand se produit ton erreur? Qu'essaye tu de faire quand l'erreur se produit? Es-ce le message d'erreur complet? 

Quelle version de Infopath? As-tu du code? si oui lequel? 

Quelle est le niveau de scurit de ton formulaire?

Comment es-il dployer? via Regform sur sharepoint?

++

Thierry

----------


## gerald_jcd

Je suis sur Infopath 2003 SP2, je suis en cours de developpement directement sur Infopath avec la base ACCESS, tout ceci sur mon PC en Windows 2000, j'obtiens le message lorsque je teste le formulaire via la fonction  aperu du formulaire, je n'ai pas de code et le formulaire n'est pas publi. Je n'ai pas defini de securite particuliere

Tout ce que je peux ajouter c'es aprs avoir esay d'ajouter une insertion de photo que j'ai eu le pb mais je ne suis pas certain que cela soit li

Et c'est le message d'erreur complet dans une fenetre microsoft office infopath o on ne peut clicker que sur OK

----------


## gerald_jcd

J'ai essay d'avancer sur ce pb et je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai plus le choix base de donnes sur le bouton "envoyer" alors que je l'avais auparavant et que par contre je peux excuter des requetes sur la base via Infopath

Si quelqu'un a une ide, elle est la bienvenue

Gerald

----------


## billout rm

Salut grald,
As tu vrifi dans "Outil/Connexion de donnes" (en mode design) que tu disposais encore de ta connexion  ta base Access?
a expliquerait peut-tre ton problme.

Rmi

----------


## gerald_jcd

Salut Remi,

En fait j'ai la connection puisque les requetes me retournent des Data mais je viens de trouver la cause de mon pb, j'ai ajout dans la base access un champ photo en format lien hypertext et c'est cela qui ne convient pas  Infopath; lorsque tu modifies la source de donnes, il te dit qu'il ne prend pas en compte les champs de type long, hyper text, etc...

Cela resoud mon pb mais par contre je ne sais pas comment grer un champ relatif  une photo dans Infopath 

Anyway merci de ton aide ::yaisse2::

----------

